# Looking for a ice cream machine



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking around for ice cream machine at home to work with. I heard about pacojet and saw it price tag, is it really worth it or overrated?

I thought of the musso lussino 4080/5030 ... I remember from my 1st job that we use 5030, but don't remember much about it.

What do you think? Is there a better option?


----------



## cschley (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had good results from the attachment for the Kitchenaid stand mixer. If you have one, of course.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah I have two kitchenaids 

But are machines with compressor produce better consistent results?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never owned one (pacojet) but the bakery in our HISTORIC DOWNTOWN DISTRICT (sorry they just irritate me with all the "antique" stores full of over priced reproduction furniture pieces and machine made quilts lol) runs two.

The product she puts out is great but have no clue as to how finicky it can be to operate.

As for the KA ice cream attachment....IMO it is OK when you want ice cream on the fly but the yield is small and never really "sets up" without logging some extra freezer time (aging it is called lol   ;-)

mimi

edited my PCs editing


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

The machines with compressors are always superior to the ones that require you to freeze the bucket.  However, the pacojet works on a different principle because it is essentially a "glorified" ice shaver that basically "pacotizes" a frozen block into a scoop able product.  This means you can packetize anything that is frozen, from sweet to savoury to mousses, etc.  The thing about making sorbets or ice creams with no sugar or stabilizer is that you can't hold the product for a long time, it is meant to be used immediately.

Also, another important thing to note is that you can only pacotize mixtures that are frozen solid, so you need either a good freezer or your mixture can't be even a bit soft, of you'll end up with a smoothie.

For general ice cream and sorbet making I'd stick with the musso lussino.  If you have lots of money to spare and want to try a lot of different preparations then get the pacojet.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

That's suck with pacojet that we have to use the product immediately 

When I want to have my own pastry shop, I don't want to make ice cream everyday because I have other things to make 

Is there a better product than musso lussino ... If not, I'm trying to decide which One to get model 4080 is 1.5qt for $700 and model 5039 is 2qt for $1100


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

IMO 400 dollars is a lot of money for a half quart of ice cream.
Esp if it is just home use.....or are you going to sandbag it for the future (will you open your own place within a year?).
Product is expensive.
Will you be experimenting with different flavors and if so do you have to fill the machine or will it process smaller amts?
Is an ice cream machine something you have wanted for years and have burned thru the other less expensive options and want something that you will drag to the grave?
Do you own other kitchen electrics and do they get daily use or do they sit on the counter collecting dust?
Is this going to be a cash purchase or will you be whipping out a card?
These are just a few questions that I would ponder before making a largish purchase.
Maybe you can think of more.

mimi


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I want to open my own pastry shop ... It the matter of finding a place and the $ is right which is tough because I live in highly residential town, not many options

I would like to do ice cream/sorbet during the summer so it would be nice to take the machine with me when I open my own shop but on the other hand .. Would like to have a machine to work with at home

This store have high end stuffs and not those big department brands.. It a link to compressor style machines.. I have to pick one of them

http://kitchenware.goldaskitchen.com/search?w=Ice+cream+compressor&asug=&x=-106&y=-152


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

@toshibaaa,

check used equipment purveyors in your area in S Fl we have http://www.azrestaurantequipment.com/ (no affiliation ftr) they refurbish AND sell new. The refurbished equipment comes with a warranty as well. Sure you can find a like business in your area.

Best of luck and Cheers!

EDG


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Those are all small batch machines so assuming you just wanna start developing your recipes (plus enjoy some frozen treats lol) so as to be ready when/if the time is right for your dream shoppe (have you noticed most ice cream places all have shoppe in their name lol?)

Think that is a wise decision.

As to which one to choose.... how about posting a link with customer evaluations?

I have found Amazon to have pretty trustworthy evals.

Don't have to purchase from them.... altho FWIW I have bought several small appliances from the site and not only was the price right but they all work like a gem.

mimi


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Everydaygourmet ... I will check around in my area if I can find something 

Mimi... Yeah I want to start developing my own recipes.

I was thinking of using my name and add dessert or patisserie like Dominique ansel or pierre herme when I open my own pastry shop

I'm a bit skeptical on reviews because I don't know their credibilities ... I could read someone's review that it so great but really isn't .. You know what I mean?


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

@toshibaa,

also check party rental companies, I helped a friend test some equipment from one, he ended up striking a deal with the owner as sort of a rent to own.

Good luck.

EDG


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Couldn't find anything so far

Might have to decide to get the lello or cuisinart...

Is it worth get the lello knowing it 3-4 times the cost comparing to cuisinart?... Is the quality of the ice creams really that big of a difference between the two


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I would decide based on the warranty.

How long is it, what does it cover and who pays shipping when something breaks?

After the warranty expires how much are the parts, are they hard to find and do you have a "jack of all trades" type person you can take it to.

mimi


----------



## amore digelato (Jun 23, 2014)

I've used the 2qt Musso, the 1qt DeLonghi & a Cuisinart.

The Cuisinart (upright) had issues with texture, because it had a frozen bowl, not a compressor (the ice cream wouldn't get solid enough - a BIG issue if you are rolling your own recipes). Also, the frozen bowl requires many hours in the freezer between uses.  The horizontal countertop model appears to have a compressor, so it should be ok.  The Musso was pretty solid, and appeared to be reasonably well suited for heavy use.  The DeLonghi was also very good, but is a bit difficult when using repeatedly, because the bowl gets frosty and starts to freeze to things prematurely.  If you can get another bowl for it, you can swap them between batches.  You can also rub some cheap vodka on the metal parts to reduce frost.  The Cuisinart compressor model likely behaves exactly the same - and it has both ice cream and gelato blades (for denser or fluffier batches).

I got the DeLonghi for a similar purpose - experimentation while prepping for a business.  I found $300-$400 to be a decent price for regular experimentation, but I expected to invest in an industrial machine (Bravo/Carpigiani, etc.) when I needed more volume. I'd probably stick with the Musso if I had to rely on it professionally for regular small batches under the assumption that their durability & support is better as a restaurant machine rather than a "foodie" consumer machine.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Jim Berman wrote an excellent review of the [article="27790"]Lello Musso Pola 5030 Dessert Maker [/article] they use at his culinary school.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

seem like Amore digelato and nicko along with jim's review that you all recommend the lello musso specifically the 5030 pola


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently contacted carpigiani in my area regarding the lb100 b Zander found out it costs $9600 Canadian

Also found a used carpigiani 520 I believed and the person selling it for $6000. It one of Tim Horton's cold creamery place closed out and selling their equipment


----------



## rorycalladine (Nov 19, 2014)

without a doubt get a packet, i received on earlier this year as part of a kitchen refit, it is possibly the best piece of equipment that i have ever used, not only for ice-cream but has so many uses such as flavoured oils, mouses, parfaits and sorbets. if you can afford it or even if you have to tighten your budget for a while a packet is the way forward!


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Really?! You recommend pacojet over carpigiani?

How well does it work for pastry shop production though?

At least pacojet costs like half of carpigiani cheapest machine


----------

